
iTunes Store temporarily inaccessible for older iTunes versions, seemingly fixed - bangonkeyboard
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/8406670
======
floatingatoll
This is almost certainly due to the SHA-1 certificate used by iTunes Store
expiring. It is most likely that iTunes and macOS either pinned the old SHA-1
issuing CA and/or simply don't support SHA-2 at all in this context. (No new
SHA-1 certificates may be issued for any reason.)

Apple offers free software updates to newer versions of both macOS and iTunes,
and has indicated that applying those updates will be necessary to continue
accessing iTunes Store.

See also, for example,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16467490](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16467490)
or [https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT208104](https://support.apple.com/en-
us/HT208104)

~~~
0x0
The comments in the linked thread hint at the issue being related to TLS1.0 vs
TLS1.2, which seems to align with some new upcoming PCI requirements for next
month that will ban TLS1.0 for servers?

~~~
amaccuish
Ye I initially thought that but Vista supports TLS1.1 and 1.2.

src:
[https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/kaushal/2011/10/02/support-...](https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/kaushal/2011/10/02/support-
for-ssltls-protocols-on-windows/)

------
kup0
Some of the latest comments say it is working again for them? So I don't know
that the conclusion reached in the HN headline is accurate (yet)?

~~~
bangonkeyboard
Confirmed, it is working again as of a few minutes ago. Interesting timing, I
will update the title.

------
Simulacra
I've been holding tightly onto version 12.4 because I really dislike the
modifications, and increasingly bloated size of newer versions. I suspect I am
in the minority as I never guy music from iTunes, and all of my app purchases
are through the phone.

~~~
crazysim
With the rise of streaming services like Spotify, GPM, and so on and the
removal of App store purchases/iOS app management from iTunes in recent
versions, you're probably in the majority.

